#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  hOMETRAINER

## cenna

hALLO,

Ik heb een hometrainer te koop. Merk Proteus, Heeft snelheden enzz.. Een moderne hometrainer is het.5 maanden oud dacht dat ik erop zou trainen helaas niet. Geen zin hhhh. Vraagprijs 150 euro

----------

